# Monthly expenses for owning a horse (CT)



## Sketter

Hey, I did the same thing as you once I turned 18 I Finally got my own horse here is a breakdown of cost for the horse


1) Boarding, (indoor or outdoor)

2) Feed, depending on the barn some include grain with board some add it on to your bill, so you want to know how much and what your horse is going to eat.

3)farrior, depending on if your horse is shod or not could be 30 and up every 6-8 weeks. (I pay 30 for a trim) 

4) vet bills, you have your yearly shots (usually in spring) and depending on your horse you may need to get there teeth floated (once or twice) a year.

5) Lessons, also make sure to budget in lessons every month if you want to have them

**Also make sure to budget for Emergencys because you never know with horses
** For my horse I pay 420$ for board plus I pay for feed/supplements (60$) and (200$) for lessons,.

hope this helps, 

Kendra


----------



## MyBoyPuck

Unfortunately you're in possibly the most expensive state to board a horse. If you're in the northern part of the state, you can probably find a nice full board situation for about $350. If you're in Fairfield county or otherwise along the shoreline, add at least another $250 to that. Barns with indoors in my area are anywhere from $750 to $1200. I board at a barn with just an outdoor ring to save $$. 

Farriers range from $100 to $300 again depending on what town you're in. 

Expect to pay about $200 per year for routine shots. 

Most equine dentists are around $100 per visit. Most horses only need one floating per year. 

That's about it for routine costs. The best way to insulate yourself from added expenses is to buy a horse that is an easy keeper. (some barns charge extra if they have to feed more than what they consider normal) Make sure you spend the money on a pre-purchase exam. It's no fun to own a horse who is always lame, prone to colic, or has a bad attitude.


----------



## Annaland13

I live in eastern CT right on the shoreline. Everything is always overpriced


----------

